# IPFW University Campus, Fort Wayne, IN:  An Official Gaming Club is now forming.



## ArchWizard (Oct 10, 2002)

Attention All Gamers:

We at IPFW University Campus are now forming an official gaming club.  Games we will be playing in our club will include (but are not limited to):  Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition,  Magic: The Gathering, other d20 games, other collectible card games, other role-playing games, board games, war games, live-action games, and computer games.

Everyone who is interested is welcome to come to our meetings.
You don't have to be an experienced gamer to participate in our organization.


For more information write to:  DMMerhar@hotmail.com


To Great Adventures and Wondrous Discoveries,


ArchWizard


----------

